# What can i put in a 30x30x30 cube terrarium?



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

hi,
any ideas on what i could put in a 30cm cube terrarium 

no spiders i already have too many :lol2: no praying mantids ive got one no stick insects got 100s no scorpions got lots 

thank you to everyone who posts ideas :2thumb:


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

bumping...as i am desperate :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

bumping :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


PLEASE SOMEONE REPLY ITS ILLEGAL TO HAVE A TERRARIUM WITH NOTHING IN IT:lol2:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

give people a chance and maybe they will


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

bumping


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> give people a chance and maybe they will


sorry terrariums with nothing in are boaring thanks for reminding me i will:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

how about , land Hermit crabs


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

cant do dwarf chameleons the terrarium is just too small


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

maybe this much bumping in such a short space of time is just a little excessive? 

have a look at very small geckos, one example is the madagascan clawless gecko, I dont know their size requirements but geckos similar to this may be able to live in that size exo. dont quote me on it though


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

A Toad ? or do they need more room?


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

MP reptiles said:


> maybe this much bumping in such a short space of time is just a little excessive?
> 
> have a look at very small geckos, one example is the madagascan clawless gecko, I dont know their size requirements but geckos similar to this may be able to live in that size exo. dont quote me on it though


just googled it ...THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!1


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

sa123 said:


> A Toad ? or do they need more room?


Would be too small. Imo a 30x30x30 is too small for pretty much any vertebrate to really thrive in, yes you could probably squeeze something in, but I doubt it would be too happy about it  so I don't think you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

hi why are they made this size , is it just to start a baby pet of in ,then move them to a bigger home.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

sa123 said:


> hi why are they made this size , is it just to start a baby pet of in ,then move them to a bigger home.


I think they are more aimed at the invertebrate market, although they are good for creating a smaller space for hatchling animals to find food in before moving them into their permanent housing :2thumb:


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Would be too small. Imo a 30x30x30 is too small for pretty much any vertebrate to really thrive in, yes you could probably squeeze something in, but I doubt it would be too happy about it  so I don't think you will find what you are looking for.


thanks the only things that i thought could be put in there are small tarantulas, scorpians, and praying mantids just thought someone may have hade a good experiance with a different animal


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

Think giant snails will be fine , but if 2 your have 100 s of eggs in their very soon .


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Stenodactylus geckos :2thumb: .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

What about hatchling Corns and Kings for a short while anyways ?


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

How about waiting till you find somet you really want rather than what you can fit in it. You could always sell the tank and put money towards somet else.


----------



## retics100 (Dec 21, 2012)

sa123 said:


> Think giant snails will be fine , but if 2 your have 100 s of eggs in their very soon .


Too small for adults unfortunately. An adult can be getting on for 30cm in length when stretched out.

Hissing roaches? Really easy to care for.


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

retics100 said:


> Too small for adults unfortunately. An adult can be getting on for 30cm in length when stretched out.
> 
> Hissing roaches? Really easy to care for.



i have them and use them for live food 



would a death head be ok:2thumb:


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

Zincubus said:


> What about hatchling Corns and Kings for a short while anyways ?


i was thinking of hatching cresties but sell to the pet shop i wouldent do corns..(i love snakes) but the pet shop is hatching 1800 this year:gasp::gasp:


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

I have 30 cubes and IMO they're too small for anything except growing on the smallest of species.
Hermit crabs are definitely out - they can grow to the size of a baseball and need quite a bit of space.
Stenos - well a baby one maybe or one on it's own but stenos are quite sociable so I'd say no.
African clawless - no way, this is actually a bigger gecko than most think, around half the sixe of a fattail, and even one would be far too cramped in a 30 cube.
I've kept mourning gecko babies in one before moving them on to the bigger exos but they are quite adept at escaping through the gaps in the lid and the doors. I've also kept baby dartfrogs in them before moving them on.
The only thing I'd keep permanently in a 30cube is small inverts.


----------



## BartySnowCorn7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, Ive had the same question recently,

I'm currently using one to house my baby sand boa but it suddenly occured to me that I'm gonna have an empty viv when its time to move her into my bigger one.

If you're still looking for something to put in there I've been recently reading about a really small spiecies of gecko called a Grandidiers Ground Gecko in that practical reptile keeping mag. Apparently they only grow to 2.5 inches in length and you can easly keep a pair in a terarrium that size. 
The only problem is they are not widely kept and may be difficult to get hold of.

So I'm hoping they become a bit more popular by the time my terrariums empty lol

Hope this helps


----------

